

A programming-language-aware, refactor-ready merge tool - psantosl
http://codicesoftware.blogspot.com/2013/04/put-your-hands-on-programming-language.html

======
psantosl
It is able to identify methods that have been moved and modified, totally
reorganized classes, find conflicts at the semantic level and may more... hope
it helps!

------
noppoo
Regarding the diagrams: Why Comic Sans?

~~~
rlbisbe
Good call, monospace fonts (Consolas, Lucida Console) should have been better.

------
jng
Can this be easily integrated into SVN, TortoiseSVN, and git?

~~~
psantosl
Yep! It is a client app so really easy. Once we go live (in a few days), we'll
post the info about how to get it configured with every scm! :-)

~~~
davvid
Can you please send a git-mergetool patch to the git mailing list? This will
save everyone the trouble of needing to discover how to configure it. Feel
free to contact me offline if you need some pointers.

~~~
psantosl
Hi David, sure, I'll try to contact you and I'll send you the config info.

------
rlbisbe
Will I able to use this with my git/mercurial installation?

~~~
psantosl
Yep, it can be setup to be used with ANY version control. We already tested it
with Git, Hg, SVN, TFS... and it will be usable from P4 and others

------
Leszek
What languages are supported? The examples look like C#?

~~~
psantosl
yep. we started with c#. java will be there too, later c/c++ and after all
that it is a matter of listening to our users and react as fast as we can! :-)
I'd love to have javascript soon too.

------
mgsm
I'm really impressed, great work!

------
rubarax
I have to see it to believe it!

------
mrcatacroquer
Cool work! I'll give it a try.

